# Laptop für die Arbeit und Gelegenheitsspieler



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (10. Januar 2020)

*Laptop für die Arbeit und Gelegenheitsspieler*

Nachdem ich kürzlich ein Notebook zu Weihnachten verschenkt habe würde ich mir gerne ein neues zulegen.

Ich bin nur noch etwas unentschlossen was die Hardware angeht. 

Wichtig wären mir 17 Zoll, eine 512GB Festplatte als SSD sowie mindestens 8GB RAM sowie eine flotte CPU und eine GPU die auch gelegentliche Spiele stemmen kann ohne das mir das Trommelfell platzt oder der Laptop schmilzt. 

Das Display sollte neben der Größe auch noch ein gutes Bild haben. 

Ich werde den Laptop überwiegend zu Hause nutzen, in verschiedenen Räumen und ihn auch mal mit zu Bekannten oder die Arbeitsstelle nehmen. 

Den letzten den ich mir angeguckt hatte war dieser hier:

https://www.otto.de/p/lenovo-ideapa...0-512-gb-ssd-992800176/#variationId=992800177

Hat jmd Lust mich ein wenig mit Ratschlägen bei der Suche zu unterstützen? Würde mich freuen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2020)

Welche Games sollen denn wie schnell laufen? Eine GTX 1650 ist ja schon als Desktop-Version die absolute Untergrenze dessen, was man nehmen kann. Für 700€ wird es aber eh keine andere Wahl geben. 


Bei Gaming-Last sind Laptops zudem nie "leise" - die Frage ist dann eher, ob die Art des Tones dich stört. Der Ton ist nämlich idR oft ein lautes Rauschen und nicht mehr wie früher eher in lauter Föhn. Trotzdem kann es nerven, wenn man zb Aufbaustrategie spielt und nicht nen Shooter oder so.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (10. Januar 2020)

Ich würde keine Shooter mehr spielen glaube ich.
Auch wenn ich sie früher geliebt habe ist nun mit Frau und Kind die Zeit für sowas vorbei. 

Aber ich würde wohl Strategiespiele oder MMORPGs nochmal anfassen bei Zeit und Gelegenheit. Das kommende Siedler zb oder das kommende AoA würden mich wohl genauso locken wie ein Diablo 4, falls es überhaupt Zeitnah erscheint. 

Und falls das Notebook heftig pustet oder rauscht würde mich das sicher stören...


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Januar 2020)

Ich finde das Lenovo schon ganz in Ordnung für den Preis. 

Aber wenn du kein Lüfterrauschen haben willst, solltest du zum Desktop greifen. 
Auch sind Spiele wie Siedler oder Anno zwar weniger grafiklastig aber extrem CPU und RAM hungrig, auch da bietet sich eher ein Desktop an. 

Diablo 4 wird wohl noch eine ganze Weile auf sich warten lassen. Ich denke aber schon, dass das Lenovo da ziemlich am Limit laufen wird.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (10. Januar 2020)

Ja ich weiß das ein Desktop deutlich besser geeignet ist. Aber ich kann den Desktop weder mit zur Arbeit nehmen, noch mit ins Bett oder auf der Couch auf den Schoß... auch mal eben mit zum Kumpel nehmen ist schwer.

Ich hatte gehofft ein Notebook zu finden welches eben moderates Zocken ermöglicht ohne Orkansturm, dann hätte ich ein Gerät für alles.


----------



## Hyperhorn (10. Januar 2020)

Wie hoch ist denn dein Budget für das Gerät, sind 700 Euro bereits das Limit?
Wenn du zu einem Gerät mit 8 (statt 16) GiByte greifst, dann stell bitte unbedingt sicher, dass sich noch Arbeitsspeicher nachrüsten lässt. Ein zusätzliches 8-GiByte-Modul im SO-DIMM-Format gibt es im Einzelhandel ab ca. 30 Euro und erhöht das Spielvergnügen und die  Zukunftstauglichkeit massiv (einerseits weil 8 GiByte für viele Spiele deutlich zu wenig sind, andererseits weil oft nur ein einzelnes Modul vorinstalliert ist, was dann im Single-Channel-Modus läuft, womit praktisch die halbe Transferrate verschenkt wird).


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Januar 2020)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> und erhöht das Spielvergnügen und die  Zukunftstauglichkeit massiv (einerseits weil 8 GiByte für viele Spiele deutlich zu wenig sind, andererseits weil oft nur ein einzelnes Modul vorinstalliert ist, was dann im Single-Channel-Modus läuft, womit praktisch die halbe Transferrate verschenkt wird).



Du bist nicht mehr auf aktuellem Stand. 8GB sind inzwischen völlig ausreichend und das mit Single- oder Dualchannel ist heute obsolet. Aus dem Grund haben viele neuere Notebooks auch nur noch einen Steckplatz für RAM.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (11. Januar 2020)

Sonia88 schrieb:


> Ich benutze Lenovo Legion Y540-15IRH (81SY007CPB) - GeForce GTX 1650 und es ist wirklich gut.



Das ist dann ja so in etwa wie das von Otto was ich oben gepostet habe oder?
Spielst du auch mit dem Gerät und wenn ja was?
Wie gut laufen denn die Games dort und wird der sehr lautbzw heiß?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du bist nicht mehr auf aktuellem Stand. 8GB sind inzwischen völlig ausreichend und das mit Single- oder Dualchannel ist heute obsolet. Aus dem Grund haben viele neuere Notebooks auch nur noch einen Steckplatz für RAM.



Das kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Je nach CPU und Spiel bzw. Anwendung kannst du sehr wohl durch Dualchannel einige Prozent Leistung gewinnen. Aber bei solchen Einsteiger-Geräten wirst du davon so gut wie nichts merken, da man dann halt vielleicht 42 statt 40 FPS hat im besten Falle. Daher braucht man da keinen Wert drauf zu legen.

Und ich denke auch nicht, dass es inzwischen mehr Notebooks mit nur einem Slot gibt WEIL Dualchannel nicht so viel bringt. Das hat eher andere Gründe, zB wollen einige Hersteller nicht, dass du selbst aufrüstest. Asus zB hat Gamer-Notebooks mit nur einem Slot, bei dem das RAM fest verlötet ist.


@Topic: falls es bis 900€ gehen darf, dann kannst du sogar ne RTX 2060 erhaschen.  https://geizhals.de/asus-tuf-gaming...h-black-90nr02n2-m02600-a2139887.html?hloc=de


----------



## Hyperhorn (13. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du bist nicht mehr auf aktuellem Stand. 8GB sind inzwischen völlig ausreichend und das mit Single- oder Dualchannel ist heute obsolet. Aus dem Grund haben viele neuere Notebooks auch nur noch einen Steckplatz für RAM.


Ich kann dir leider nicht zustimmen. Jetzt 8 GiByte nutzen, weil das Geld knapp ist - okay. Irgendwo muss man schließlich sparen. 8 GiByte ohne Nachrüstmöglichkeit sind aber für ein Notebook, das noch in einigen Jahren für Spiele genutzt werden soll, eine wirklich sehr schlechte Idee. Bereits heute gibt es Spiele, für die 8 GiByte schlicht nicht ausreichen und deren Anzahl wird in den kommenden Monaten und Jahren selbstverständlich steigen.

Dual Channel ist  ganz sicher auch nicht obsolet. Ja, man kann darauf verzichten, die Gesamtkapazität ist definitiv wichtiger und wenn man durchgehend im Limit der dedizierten GPU hängt, wird man auch keinen Unterschied bemerken. Gerade bei den genannten Genres (Strategie, MMORPG) ist es aber oft so, dass die GPU-Anforderungen moderat(er als z. B. bei Ego-Shootern) sind und man dadurch leichter in ein CPU-/RAM-Limit (typischerweise wirklich beides gleichzeitig) läuft. Mit einer schwachen Mobile-GPU geschieht das zugegebenermaßen seltener, aber das muss man sich dann wirklich von Fall zu Fall ansehen.
Ob ein Notebook nur über einen RAM-Slot verfügt, ist dann noch einmal ein anderes Thema. Wie von Herbboy erwähnt ist es nicht unüblich, dass eine gewisse Menge RAM verlötet ist, im Single-Channel-Modus läuft und dann mit einem nachgerüsteten Modul die Kapazität verdoppelt und Dual Channel genutzt werden kann. Da muss man dann einfach ins Datenblatt für das jeweilige Gerät gucken.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Januar 2020)

Nenne mir ein Spiel, das man auf einem Gaming-Notebook spielt, wo man mit 8GB Systemspeicher nicht auskommt...

Zum Dual-Channel hat Herbboy schon geschrieben. Wobei ich 40 auf 42FPs schon für übertrieben halte, es wären eher von 100 auf 102 FPS oder von 40 auf 41 meinetwegen. Die Unterschiede sind minimal und nur im Benchmark zu bemerken.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nenne mir ein Spiel, das man auf einem Gaming-Notebook spielt, wo man mit 8GB Systemspeicher nicht auskommt...
> 
> Zum Dual-Channel hat Herbboy schon geschrieben. Wobei ich 40 auf 42FPs schon für übertrieben halte, es wären eher von 100 auf 102 FPS oder von 40 auf 41 meinetwegen. Die Unterschiede sind minimal und nur im Benchmark zu bemerken.


 Es gibt wie gesagt solche und solche Fälle. Das war aber auch schon immer so, das ist nichts neues.   Der Vorteil wurde schon immer übertrieben, aber da es idR keinen Aufpreis kostet, nutzt man es halt. 

Und wo genau hast du das überhaupt gelesen, dass es "ist heute obsolet" sei? Und bezogen auf was? Ich habe nämlich sowohl für Intel als auch für Ryzen-CPUs in letzter Zeit Tests gesehen, in denen es in manchen Games durchaus 10% waren.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (21. Januar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Topic: falls es bis 900€ gehen darf, dann kannst du sogar ne RTX 2060 erhaschen.  https://geizhals.de/asus-tuf-gaming...h-black-90nr02n2-m02600-a2139887.html?hloc=de



Ich bin etwas unschlüssig. 
In diversen Youtube Tests werden sogar Modelle mit einer Gtx1050 als brauchbar angepriesen. Dort werden sogar 3D Games wie CSGO, Pubg, Fortnite mit hohen Details auf Full HD gespielt sowie auch einige AAA Titel mit mittleren Details. 

Und ist die 1050 nicht sogar veraltet bzw deutlich schwächer als zb eine 1650?

Ich werde ja keine 3D Games zocken sofern ich das heute sagen kann, sondern eher mal ein MMO oder Stategiespiel. 

Eine 2060 wäre da doch etwas zu hoch gegriffen auch wenn 899 sehr günstig klingt (wohl woanders Abstriche gemacht worden?)

Ich setzte da eher Prioritäten auf Bildschirm, Akku und Geräusch/Hitzeentwicklung sowie WLAN.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas unschlüssig.
> In diversen Youtube Tests werden sogar Modelle mit einer Gtx1050 als brauchbar angepriesen. Dort werden sogar 3D Games wie CSGO, Pubg, Fortnite mit hohen Details auf Full HD gespielt sowie auch einige AAA Titel mit mittleren Details.
> 
> Und ist die 1050 nicht sogar veraltet bzw deutlich schwächer als zb eine 1650?
> ...


Die 1050 reicht für so was wie CSGO oder Fortnite gut aus, denn das sind ja Games, die älter sind bzw. sich an Massen richten und keine hohen Anforderungen haben. Hier kannst du mal schauen, die 1050 wurde schon mit vielen Games getestet: https://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-1050-Notebook.178611.0.html    in niedrig und bei 1280x768 schafft sie sogar neue Games wie Red Dead Redemption 2. 

Für MMOs, die ja idr auch extra so gemacht sind, dass sie auch mit älteren PCs laufen, sollte die gut reichen, einer GTX 1650 erst recht, die bringt je nach Game deutlich mehr, bei RDR2 zB sind es 70% mehr FPS, bei Star Wars: Fallen Order "nur" 50%  , hier die Testwerte: https://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-1650-Laptop-GPU.416043.0.html

eine 2060 wäre dann nochmal weit besser, aber ich vermute, dass so ein Laptop dann auch recht laut werden kann, vor allem wenn er für nur 900€ angeboten werden kann. ZU heiß wird der aber sicher nicht, die Laptops haben da Schutzfunktionen - bevor es zu heiß wird, geht der Takt runter.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (21. Januar 2020)

Oha. Ja die fps sind deutlich unterschiedlich.

In Anno kackt die 1650 allerdings heftig ab wie ich sehe. 

Solche ruhigen Spiele und zb das neue Siedler könnten ja auch interessant sein... 
Packt die 1650 wohl aber nicht oder?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Oha. Ja die fps sind deutlich unterschiedlich.
> 
> In Anno kackt die 1650 allerdings heftig ab wie ich sehe.
> 
> ...


  Du musst bei den Testwerten genau schauen und auf die Zahlen klicken, denn da stehen dann auch die Laptops bzw. CPUs, mit denen de Werte erreicht wurden. Es kann bei Anno also auch an der CPU gelegen haben.

Für die GTX 1050 gibt es da ja bei niedrigen Details nur einen Testwert, für die 1650 mehrere, und selbst der schwächste ist ja besser als bei er 1050. Der beste ist dann ja auch über 60% besser als mit der 1050, und das obwohl bei dem einen Testwert der GTX 1050 sogar ein Core i7 verwendet wurde. Beim besten 1650-Wert ist es nur ein Core i5, obgleich der natürlich etwas moderner als der i7 beim 1050-Laptop ist.

Anno 1800 schafft die 1650 ja "sogar" in Full-HD bei mittleren Details. Siedler ist idR nicht so anfordernd wie Anno, und ich denke, dass das neue Siedler auch bewusst einen Grafikmodus bekommt, für den man nicht unbedingt einen ganz modernen PC braucht, da große Teile de Fangemeinde sicher keine regelmäßigen Zocker mehr sind und sich nicht alle 2-3 Jahr ne neue Grafikkarte kaufen


----------



## Hyperhorn (21. Januar 2020)

Ich bin - krankheitsbedingt leiter spät - mal mit selbst erstellten Benchmarks zur RAM-Thematik zurück.

Kingdom Come Deliverance (1.920 × 1.080, max. Details, 20-sekündiger Ritt bei Nacht durch Rattay)
1× 8 GiByte DDR4-3200 (16-20-20-38 2T): 33,6/24 Fps (Avg./Min.)
2× 8 GiByte DDR4-3200 (16-20-20-38 2T): 44,4/33 Fps (Avg./Min.)
--> 32 Prozent mehr Fps im Durchschnitt, 38 Prozent mehr Minimum-Fps

7-Zip (3 GB Daten komprimieren - Kompressionseinstellungen poste ich auf Anfrage)
1× 8 GiByte DDR4-3200 (16-20-20-38 2T): 295 Sekunden
2× 8 GiByte DDR4-3200 (16-20-20-38 2T): 141 Sekunden
--> 52 Prozent Zeitersparnis

Jeweils die besten Ergebnisse aus mindestens zwei Durchläufen pro Konfiguration, also mühelos reproduzierbar.

Sys: Core i7-8700K @ 4,8 GHz (Kerne/Cache), Geforce GTX 1080 Ti, Win 10

Bei einem von mir betreuten PC (i5-4690K, GTX 780, Win 10) war es so, dass Quake Champions bei 2× 4 also 8 GiByte installiertem RAM nach einer Zeit regelmäßig abgestürzt ist, die Fehlermeldung wies auf zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher hin. Nach der Installation von weiteren 2× 8 also 16 GiByte (--> insgesamt 24 GiByte) ist das nie mehr passiert. Und nein, im Hintergrund liefen kaum Prozesse mit, die man als 08/15-User händisch beenden möchte. Das war ein aufgeräumtes, wenige Wochen zuvor frisch installiertes Windows 10 mit 10-15 installierten Programmen (Spiele und Standardkram wie Antivirus, Libre Office, VLC Player).

Ich bleibe dabei: Entweder gleich zu einem Gerät mit 16 GiByte oder zu einem Gerät mit 8 GiByte inklusive Nachrüstmöglichkeit greifen. Ansonsten fängt sich Schl4fmu3tz3 einen massiven Flaschenhals ein und spart an der falschen Stelle.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (21. Januar 2020)

Dann besser 15zoll um mobiler zu bleiben?

Zb den:
https://www.otto.de/p/lenovo-l340-1...5-6-zoll-intel-gtx-1650-512-gb-ssd-992800202/


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Dann besser 15zoll um mobiler zu bleiben?
> 
> Zb den:
> https://www.otto.de/p/lenovo-l340-1...5-6-zoll-intel-gtx-1650-512-gb-ssd-992800202/


 Wenn es auch bei Deinen Anwendungen/Games zutrifft, was Hyperhorn gerade gepostet hat, wäre DAS Modell nicht gut, da es nur einen Slot für RAM hat. Hyperhorn hat zwar nicht getestet, ob es nun WEGEN Single-Dual-Channel Unterschiede gibt, aber zwischen 2x8GB statt nur 1x8GB gibt es welche.

Notebooks mit ner GTX 1650, SSD, Windows UND der Info, dass es 2x RAM-Slots gibt finde ich aber erst ab 800€, der hier bei Otto für 900€ https://www.otto.de/p/hp-pavilion-g...12-gb-8-gb-1002947425/#variationId=1002947427   den gibt es bei Amazon für 800€, bei MediaMarkt und Saturn gibt es einen quasi identischen, aber mit AMD Ryzen-CPU für 800€ https://geizhals.de/hp-pavilion-gaming-15-ec0315ng-shadow-black-8kt40ea-abd-a2155501.html?hloc=de


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2020)

Ich bin gerade unterwegs, habe aber eben per App gesehen, dass es bei Media Markt 100 Euro direktabzig auf Notebooks ab 500 Euro gibt. Also schau ruhig mal da, sofern die Dinger nicht zu schnell weg sind.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (22. Januar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade unterwegs, habe aber eben per App gesehen, dass es bei Media Markt 100 Euro direktabzig auf Notebooks ab 500 Euro gibt. Also schau ruhig mal da, sofern die Dinger nicht zu schnell weg sind.



Dann würde mich der HP mit der 1650 statt 799, nur 699 kosten. 
Bei Otto mit dem i5 kostet er 660 - 15€ Neukundenrabatt dann ca 650.

Bei Otto kann ich ihn zurück geben wenn zu laut /langsam etc.. Bei MM oft nicht. 

Der HP von MM hat 2x 4GB RAM. Evtl einmal verlötet? 

Einen Laptop mit 1650 unter 700 wäre natürlich verlockend


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Dann würde mich der HP mit der 1650 statt 799, nur 699 kosten.
> Bei Otto mit dem i5 kostet er 660 - 15€ Neukundenrabatt dann ca 650.
> 
> Bei Otto kann ich ihn zurück geben wenn zu laut /langsam etc.. Bei MM oft nicht.


 was heißt "oft nicht" ? Bei Versand kannst du das sowieso, und auch in den Filialen hat MM an sich schon lange eine Rückgabe wie bei Versand-Widerruf. Falls der Dir zu laut sein sollte, wirst du aber IMO eh keinen leiseren mit einer ähnlichen Leistung zu so einem Preis finden.  

Der günstigere bei Otto hat halt nur einen RAM-Slot, das wäre der Nachteil. 



> Der HP von MM hat 2x 4GB RAM. Evtl einmal verlötet?


 Davon hab ich nichts gelesen.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (23. Januar 2020)

Hab bei MM schon öfter gehört, dass die bei derartigen Rückgaben zicken.

Gekauft wie gesehen ist das Stichwort und vor aller geöffnete und getestete Produkte könnten in Läden ja auch abgelehnt werden... 

Das mit dem verlötet steht da natürlich nicht, habe ich bei anderen Modellen nur manchmal gelesen, dass auchmal ein slot verlötet sein kann. 
Dann könnte ich nicht auf 2x8GB aufrüsten. 

Ob der HP nun leiser, Kühler etc ist als der Otto Lenovo weiß ich natürlich nicht. 
Der von Otto hat die Lüfterausgänge unten, was auf dem Schoß ggf schlecht sein könnte...


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Hab bei MM schon öfter gehört, dass die bei derartigen Rückgaben zicken.


 "oft gehört" hab ich das von jedem Shop, selbst bei Versand  



> Gekauft wie gesehen ist das Stichwort und vor aller geöffnete und getestete Produkte könnten in Läden ja auch abgelehnt werden...


 Das macht aber MM trotzdem seit einer Weile durch die Konkurrenz eben nicht mehr so. Vlt. ist das bei 2-3 Filialen in Deiner Nähe anders, oder es waren Fälle, in denen die Leute nicht ganz die Wahrheit gesagt haben und das Produkt in einem schlechten Zustand zurückgeben wollten, oder es waren Produkte, bei denen die Packung eine wichtige Rolle spielt, oder Verbrauchsprodukte (zB ne geöffnete Packung Batterien  ), oder es ist eben länger her. 

Bei Lieferung per Versand MUSS MediaMarkt ja sowieso zurücknehmen, und da bietet MM inzwischen auch statt Rücksendung an, dass du es einfach in einer Filiale zurückgibst https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/shop/service/lieferung-und-ruecksendung.html 

D.h. wenn du per Versand bestellst, bist du eh abgesichert. Natürlich sollte dann nicht unbedingt die Packung zerrissen sein, Kaffeeflecken auf der Tastatur und das Netzteil fehlen... 



> Das mit dem verlötet steht da natürlich nicht, habe ich bei anderen Modellen nur manchmal gelesen, dass auchmal ein slot verlötet sein kann.
> Dann könnte ich nicht auf 2x8GB aufrüsten.


 ja klar - aber ich hab davon nix gefunden. Bei vielen steht es dabei, wenn man zB ei Geizhals.de nachsieht - bei dem HP aber nicht. Kann aber natürlich sein, dass man die Info nur noch nicht hat. 



> Ob der HP nun leiser, Kühler etc ist als der Otto Lenovo weiß ich natürlich nicht.
> Der von Otto hat die Lüfterausgänge unten, was auf dem Schoß ggf schlecht sein könnte...


 aufm Schoß ist eh keine gute Idee, der Laptop sollte eher flach stehen. Außer wenn du nur arbeitest, surfst usw., dann isses nicht schlimm.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (23. Januar 2020)

Würdest du denn den HP vorziehen?

Beim Lenovo gibt es also keine 2 RAM Steckplätze?
Dafür ist seine CPU stärker?
Der Preis liegt ca 50 Euro unter dem HP.

Der HP punktet dann folglich in Sachen RAM Steckplätzen?


Und im Vergleich zu so einem?
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Acer-Nitro-...GB-SSD-RX560X-DOS-AN515-43-R0FC-/293359611415


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Würdest du denn den HP vorziehen?
> 
> Beim Lenovo gibt es also keine 2 RAM Steckplätze?
> Dafür ist seine CPU stärker?
> Der Preis liegt ca 50 Euro unter dem HP.


 wenn du auch langfristig mit 8GB auskommst oder ggf mal 1x16GB nachrüstest, kannst du den Lenovo nehmen. Die CPU ist ein wenig stärker als beim HP.




> Und im Vergleich zu so einem?
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Acer-Nitro-...GB-SSD-RX560X-DOS-AN515-43-R0FC-/293359611415



Die 560X ist nicht so gut wie eine GTX 1650 und wird glaub ich relativ gesehen recht warm.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (26. Januar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wenn du auch langfristig mit 8GB auskommst oder ggf mal 1x16GB nachrüstest, kannst du den Lenovo nehmen. Die CPU ist ein wenig stärker als beim HP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab es bisher nicht übers Herz gebracht... 

799 - 100, also 699 für einen HP mit einer Gtx1650 klingt natürlich verlockend. Aber ich habe so ein schlechtes Bild vom Elektronik Einzelhandel, dass ich dem Braten nicht traue. 
Bisher dort immer auf die Nase gefallen. Daher kauf ich lieber bei Online Händlern wie Alternate, Notebooksbilliger etc... 

Auf die neuen AMD 4000er Chips zu warten wäre aber auch übertrieben. Das dauert wohl noch zu lange.... 

Ich studiere schon fast täglich Seiten wie mydealz 
D tauchte aber nur einer mit einer Gtx1660ti auf kürzlich für 869 Euro.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Ich hab es bisher nicht übers Herz gebracht...
> 
> 799 - 100, also 699 für einen HP mit einer Gtx1650 klingt natürlich verlockend. Aber ich habe so ein schlechtes Bild vom Elektronik Einzelhandel, dass ich dem Braten nicht traue.
> Bisher dort immer auf die Nase gefallen. Daher kauf ich lieber bei Online Händlern wie Alternate, Notebooksbilliger etc...


 zu denen findest du auch jede Menge Fälle, in denen jemand bei Rücksendungen Probleme hatten....   FALLS es denn bei Rücksendungen bei MM / Saturn überhaupt noch nennenswerte Probleme bei Fällen gibt, in denen jemand wirklich nur das Produkt angetestet und dann in einwandfreiem Zustand zurückgesendet hat.

Deals gibt es immer wieder mal, bei allen möglichen Shops.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (27. Januar 2020)

Was kostet es mich denn da zwei 8GB RAM Riegel reinzupacken?

Wobei lohnt sich das? Wenn ein Spiel mit 8GB nicht mehr spielbar wird, sollte die GPU nicht schon vorher versagen?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Was kostet es mich denn da zwei 8GB RAM Riegel reinzupacken?
> 
> Wobei lohnt sich das? Wenn ein Spiel mit 8GB nicht mehr spielbar wird, sollte die GPU nicht schon vorher versagen?


 Das ist zwar prinzipiell zu vermuten, aber es gibt Games, die bei mehr als 8GB mehr Inhalte "vorladen" können und daher insgesamt schneller laufen. Aber wenn es WEGEN der Grafikkarte keine 30-35FPS sind, wird auch das RAM nix helfen,

2x8GB RAM kosten ca 65-70€, 1x8GB so ab 30€ aufwärts


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (29. Januar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist zwar prinzipiell zu vermuten, aber es gibt Games, die bei mehr als 8GB mehr Inhalte "vorladen" können und daher insgesamt schneller laufen. Aber wenn es WEGEN der Grafikkarte keine 30-35FPS sind, wird auch das RAM nix helfen,
> 
> 2x8GB RAM kosten ca 65-70€, 1x8GB so ab 30€ aufwärts



Um am Ende die 70 Euro zu sparen evtl lieber gleich 2x 8GB wählen?

Oder sind Spiele wie zb das neue Siedler, das neue Age of Empires und Diablo 2,3 & 4 ohnehin genausogut mit 8GB spielbar? Anforderndere Titel werden es  nicht werden. 
Halt reiner Arbeits bzw Multimedia Laptop und hin und wieder ne Runde solcher Games. 

Für Augenkino wird dann später eher eine Konsole der neuen Generation genutzt auf meinem Suhd Tv


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Um am Ende die 70 Euro zu sparen evtl lieber gleich 2x 8GB wählen?
> 
> Oder sind Spiele wie zb das neue Siedler, das neue Age of Empires und Diablo 2,3 & 4 ohnehin genausogut mit 8GB spielbar? Anforderndere Titel werden es  nicht werden.
> Halt reiner Arbeits bzw Multimedia Laptop und hin und wieder ne Runde solcher Games.
> ...



Spielbar sind diese Games problemlos, da wird es nicht wegen des RAMs scheitern. Wobei man zu Diablo 4 natürlich noch nix genaues sagen kann. Aber da die Fangemeinde so groß ist und auch aus vielen besteht, die seit Jahren nichts neues mehr gekauft haben, denke ich, dass die da zumindest einen niedrigen Detailmodus bieten, bei dem 8GB dicke reichen. 

Mit 16GB ab Werk gibt es drei interessante Modelle für maximal 900€ inkl. Windows, Full-HD, 15,6 Zoll:
https://geizhals.de/hp-gaming-pavil...-acid-green-8uk62ea-abd-a2167502.html?hloc=de  => Ryzen 5 3550H, GTX 1660 Ti Mobile, 512GB SSD  für 900€
https://geizhals.de/hp-gaming-pavil...-acid-green-8uk62ea-abd-a2167502.html?hloc=de => Intel Core i5-8300H, GTX 1050 Ti, 256GB SSD + 1TB HDD für 800€

Alle beide sind aus der gleichen Reihe von HP


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (30. Januar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Alle beide sind aus der gleichen Reihe von HP



Beide Links führen mich zum selben Laptop... 

Aber das ist ja auch genau die Serie, vom Media Markt Modell mit der Gtx1650. 
Zu denen finde ich keine guten bzw gar keinen Testberichte....


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Beide Links führen mich zum selben Laptop...
> 
> Aber das ist ja auch genau die Serie, vom Media Markt Modell mit der Gtx1650.
> Zu denen finde ich keine guten bzw gar keinen Testberichte....


 Das ist klar, denn es gibt etliche sehr ähnliche Modelle, teilweise auch welche, die nur bei Saturn oder so zu haben sind und bis auf EIN Detail einer anderen Version gleichen. Und richtig "gut" können die natürlich nicht sein. Das sind halt die billigsten, die diese Rechenpower plus gewünschten Ausstattungsmerkmale bieten. Es kann aber trotzdem sein, dass ein Test sie zwar nur mit Note 3 bewertet, aber bei Preis-Leistung ne 2+ gibt. 

Der mit dem Ryzen und der GTX 1660 Ti wäre der hier: https://geizhals.de/hp-pavilion-gaming-15-ec0410ng-shadow-black-8bu78ea-abd-a2148172.html

Da gibt es auch einen Test, allerdings auch "nur" ein Schwestermodell: https://www.notebookcheck.com/HP-Pa...ereint-Gamingpower-und-Ausdauer.439826.0.html   da kann Dir keiner sagen, ob zB das Display oder das Mainboard oder die Lüftung identisch sind. Nur das Gehäuse ist ganz sicher das gleiche, vermutlich das Mainboard auch.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (30. Januar 2020)

Der mit der 1660ti gefällt mir schon sehr gut.

Aber 220nits Helligkeit sind doch unterirdisch oder?

Die neuen AMD CPUs dauern noch ne ganze Weile oder?


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (30. Januar 2020)

Der mit der 1660ti gefällt mir schon sehr gut.

Aber 220nits Helligkeit sind doch unterirdisch oder?

Die neuen AMD CPUs dauern noch ne ganze Weile oder?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Der mit der 1660ti gefällt mir schon sehr gut.
> 
> Aber 220nits Helligkeit sind doch unterirdisch oder?


 da kenn ich mich nicht aus, und ich sehe den Wert auf die Schnelle auch nirgends. Aber beim verlinkten Test steht das Testmodell bei der Helligkeit an sich gut da ^^



> Die neuen AMD CPUs dauern noch ne ganze Weile oder?


 Ja, wobei es schon bald Ryzen 4000er-CPUs geben wird. Das sind aber keine wirklich neuen CPUs, sondern nur eine Erweiterung des Angebotes mit mehr Effizienz: https://www.computerbase.de/2020-01/amd-ryzen-4000-renoir-apu-notebook/


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (30. Januar 2020)

https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+pavilion+15+ec0012ng+620826

Gerade gefunden 

Was sagst du dazu?

Sehe gerade, beide Modelle haben "nur" die Max Q GPU verbaut


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+pavilion+15+ec0012ng+620826
> 
> Gerade gefunden
> 
> ...




Sieht auch ganz gut aus. Die Max-Q sind halt ein wenig schwächer, aber ehrlich gesagt: die Chips sind bei Notebooks eh nicht ganz einheitlich, es kann auch eine "normale" GTX 1660 Ti in dem einen Notebook 10% schneller, im anderen 10% schwächer sein.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (27. Februar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sieht auch ganz gut aus. Die Max-Q sind halt ein wenig schwächer, aber ehrlich gesagt: die Chips sind bei Notebooks eh nicht ganz einheitlich, es kann auch eine "normale" GTX 1660 Ti in dem einen Notebook 10% schneller, im anderen 10% schwächer sein.



Nur mal eine rasche Frage. 
Ich könnte das Aldi Notebook noch bekommen aus der heutigen Werbung. 

https://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi-liefert/p/notebook-medion-akoya-e15302,-amd-ryzen,-full-hd-1005413/

Ryzen 5 3500, 512GB SSD, 8GB RAM, IPS Display (auch wenn nicht das hellste) als GPU ist dann die Vega 8 Lösung drin. Für 499 Euro. 

Ist das 1) ein guter Deal? Und könnte man mit dem Paket auch sowas wie Diablo 3 spielen in FullHD ohne das der abraucht?

Ich werde wohl nicht mehr zum Pc/Laptop Zocker.  Es wird eher in 1-2 Jahren mal ne Konsole besorgt.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Nur mal eine rasche Frage.
> Ich könnte das Aldi Notebook noch bekommen aus der heutigen Werbung.
> 
> https://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi-liefert/p/notebook-medion-akoya-e15302,-amd-ryzen,-full-hd-1005413/
> ...


Diablo 3 wird damit wohl sogar auf hohen Details gut laufen. Das ist ja auch schon was älter und auf "schwache" PCs mit ausgelegt.

So was wie aktuelle Games a la CoD Modern Warfare, Jedi Fallen Order, Red Dead Redemption 2 usw. läuft damit aber nicht, ein Borderland 3 vlt gerade so auf niedrigen Details bei 1280x720. League of Legends zB wiederum auch auf hoch mit mehr als 40-50 FPS.

Der Preis für das Notebook ist nicht schlecht, gibt aber auch ähnliche andere Notebooks ab ca 450€ https://geizhals.de/?cat=nb&asuch=3..._AMD~2379_15~2991_480~6751_25~6763_Ryzen+3000


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (27. Februar 2020)

Ich bin noch nicht auf ein Notebook angewiesen, würde es wohl nur zum surfen nutzen und sehr wenig datteln von kleinen games.

Dafür kann ich auch noch mein tablet nutzen. 

Daher frage ich mich ob sich das überhaupt lohnt oder ich eins kaufen sollte wenn ich es auch wirklich benötige. 

Hätte ein Youtube Test gesehen, wo ein Ryzen 5 2500 mit der Vega 8 bei Diablo auf 30fps kam. Allerdings am Anfang des Spiels und nicht im Monstergetümmel.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nicht auf ein Notebook angewiesen, würde es wohl nur zum surfen nutzen und sehr wenig datteln von kleinen games.
> 
> Dafür kann ich auch noch mein tablet nutzen.
> 
> ...


 Bei Notebookcheck wurde nur mit einem Laptop getestet, auch ein Ryzen 5 2500, da sind es aber bei hohen Details deutlich mehr https://www.notebookcheck.com/AMD-Radeon-RX-Vega-8-GPU-Benchmarks-und-Spezifikationen.260140.0.html  am besten STRG+F drücken und "Diablo" als Suchwort eingeben, das ist sehr weit unten. 

Möglicherweise waren die 30 FPS auch eher mit nem Modell, das nur eine Festplatte hat?

zum Daddeln würdest du für 500€ einen richtig guten PC bekommen, oder für gute 200€ ne Xbox One, da gibt ja auch Diablo 3. Für 211€ gibt es zb die rein digitale Version inkl. Sea of Thieves https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...igital-edition-xbox-one-konsolen-2596456.html   die hat halt kein Laufwerk, da kannst du nur Downloadgames kaufen bzw. im Laden Codekarten kaufen.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (27. Februar 2020)

Ich denke anhand des Artikels meide ich den Aldi Laptop lieber.
Es wird dringend abgeraten einen Vega Laptop mit single Channel RAM zu kaufen. 

Das Gewicht des Aldi Gerätes und die auf dem Papier stehende Hardware sind natürlich verlockend aber ich war bei 8GB RAM eh skeptisch, gerade wenn man arbeitet und mehrere Tabs öffnen will sind 16GB sicher klüger. 

Und dann 2x 8GB mit Vega 8/10 oder evtl einfach 150 Euro draufpacken für eine GTX 1050/1650 oder?

Und bezüglich der Konsole: Ich denke ich werde die neue X Box besorgen, die hat 12 Teraflops und bis zu 120fps bei 4K.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Ich denke anhand des Artikels meide ich den Aldi Laptop lieber.
> Es wird dringend abgeraten einen Vega Laptop mit single Channel RAM zu kaufen.
> 
> Das Gewicht des Aldi Gerätes und die auf dem Papier stehende Hardware sind natürlich verlockend aber ich war bei 8GB RAM eh skeptisch, gerade wenn man arbeitet und mehrere Tabs öffnen will sind 16GB sicher klüger.
> ...


 Falls du halt gern direkt spielen willst, wäre ne Xbox ein Schnäppchen und viel billiger als ein Laptop, der die gleiche Grafik packt.

Und 120 FPS + 4K ist pures Marketing. Du kannst fast jedes Spiel auch heute schon in 4K und 120 FPS darstellen, wenn du die Grafik an die verfügbare Leistung anpasst. Wenn Du zb ein Spiel wie Battlefield V mit der Grafik von Battlefield 2 ausstatten würdest, wären auch mit ner normalen Xbox One 120 FPS bei 4K drin  

D.h. du darfst da nicht erwarten, dass du die beste Grafikqualität UND 120Hz UND 4K hast. Du hast nur immer ein entweder oder.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (28. Februar 2020)

Ja ist mir bewusst das da viel Marketing im Spiel ist. Aber für die ca 500 Euro, was die kommende neue Xbox evtl kosten wird, bekomme ich dann ein echt leistungsfähiges Paket, welches Spiele sehr hübsch auf meinen hochwertigen suhd Tv zaubert. Und für jmd der dann ohnehin nur dattelt wenn das Kind schläft oder unterwegs ist, ist es ne feine unkomplizierte Sache.

Dem Laptop hab ich erstmal abgesagt. Derartige Angebote, evtl später dann auch mal mit 2x 8GB RAM kommen sicher wieder denke ich. 500 Euro wären ja nun nichts einzigartiges wie man gesehen hat. 

Danke für den Artikel, der hat mir gut geholfen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Ja ist mir bewusst das da viel Marketing im Spiel ist. Aber für die ca 500 Euro, was die kommende neue Xbox evtl kosten wird, bekomme ich dann ein echt leistungsfähiges Paket, welches Spiele sehr hübsch auf meinen hochwertigen suhd Tv zaubert. Und für jmd der dann ohnehin nur dattelt wenn das Kind schläft oder unterwegs ist, ist es ne feine unkomplizierte Sache.
> 
> Dem Laptop hab ich erstmal abgesagt. Derartige Angebote, evtl später dann auch mal mit 2x 8GB RAM kommen sicher wieder denke ich. 500 Euro wären ja nun nichts einzigartiges wie man gesehen hat.
> 
> Danke für den Artikel, der hat mir gut geholfen.


RAM ist in den letzten Wochen auch teurer geworden, d.h. falls du unbedingt ein Notebook benötigt hättest, wäre es besser gewesen, wenn du schon damals, als du den Thread gestartet hattest, zugeschlagen hättest


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (28. Februar 2020)

Ich weiß 

Aber vor 7 Monaten hat mein Sohn das Licht der Welt erblickt, vorher habe ich meinen 2.000 Euro Gaming PC verkauft, da ich schon wusste ich würde nicht mehr zum zocken kommen. 
Und was soll ich sagen, seit nun fast 9 Monaten habe ich keinen PC mehr und seit der kleine auf der Welt ist, wäre ich tatsächlich auch nie dazu gekommen mich mal 1-2 Std dran zu setzten.

Nun muss ich allerdings bald beruflich einen Computer nutzen vermute ich, also gucke ich regelmäßig nach guten Angeboten bei den Notebooks. Den kann ich dann mit in die Firma nehmen bzw mich in jeden Raum zu Hause zurückziehen zum arbeiten/surfen oder gelegentliches spielen "kleinerer Titel" 

Ein 15 Zoll Gerät mit einer CPU wie zb die aktuellen I5 oder Ryzen 5 Modelle, 16GB RAM bzw 8GB + freier slot, 512 GB SSD, IPS Display und im besten Falle einer moderaten GPU wie der 1650 für 500-600 Euro wären ein Traum


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Ich weiß
> 
> Aber vor 7 Monaten hat mein Sohn das Licht der Welt erblickt, vorher habe ich meinen 2.000 Euro Gaming PC verkauft, da ich schon wusste ich würde nicht mehr zum zocken kommen.
> Und was soll ich sagen, seit nun fast 9 Monaten habe ich keinen PC mehr und seit der kleine auf der Welt ist, wäre ich tatsächlich auch nie dazu gekommen mich mal 1-2 Std dran zu setzten.
> ...


 wenn es keine Spiele sein müssten, kannst du jeden nehmen, auf den die Features zutreffen


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (4. März 2020)

Alles auch kein Problem, wenn da nicht noch die GPU wäre....

Mit einer GTX1650 liegen die Teile leider noch beim 700-800 Euro.

Der Vega 8 Lösung trau ich nix zu, einem Modell Mit nur 8Gb Ram ohne möglichkeit auf 16 aufzuwerten ebenfalls nix.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (9. März 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Der Vega 8 Lösung trau ich nix zu



https://m.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+15s+eq0145ng+637651

Jetzt gibts bei Nbb ein Modell der irgendwie alles hat was ich mir vorgestellt habe , außer eben einer eigentlich GPU.

Wenn ich nun aber gar nicht mehr zocke, sondern nur arbeiten will und surfen, videos guckn und wenn ein spiel dann sowas kleines feines... Ob der dann einfach schon reicht?


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (9. März 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wenn es keine Spiele sein müssten, kannst du jeden nehmen, auf den die Features zutreffen



So, hab mir nun einfach mal den von NBB bestellt und guck mal ob ich damit zufrieden bin. 



Gute Entscheidung?


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> So, hab mir nun einfach mal den von NBB bestellt und guck mal ob ich damit zufrieden bin.
> 
> 
> 
> Gute Entscheidung?


 Ja, der reicht dafür locker, bestimmt auch für so was wie Diablo 3.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (11. März 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, der reicht dafür locker, bestimmt auch für so was wie Diablo 3.



Hab den nun zu Hause.  Hab nach Start die Windows Anmeldung beendet, alle Windows Updates machen lassen (außer einem das nicht 
on selbst installiert wurde da bin ich noch unschlüssig ob ich es anklicke)  und bei AMD die Software zur automatischen treibererkennung runtergeladen. Diese installiert müssten ja nun alle wichtigen Treiber drauf sein oder fehlt etwas? 

Ich finde in der AMD Software kein Button um Treiber zu installieren. Müssen wohl mit der Software drauf sein vermute ich? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Hab den nun zu Hause.  Hab nach Start die Windows Anmeldung beendet, alle Windows Updates machen lassen (außer einem das nicht
> on selbst installiert wurde da bin ich noch unschlüssig ob ich es anklicke)  und bei AMD die Software zur automatischen treibererkennung runtergeladen. Diese installiert müssten ja nun alle wichtigen Treiber drauf sein oder fehlt etwas?
> 
> Ich finde in der AMD Software kein Button um Treiber zu installieren. Müssen wohl mit der Software drauf sein vermute ich?
> ...


 Ich kenne mich mit den Vega-CPU-Treibern nicht aus, aber an sich hast du bei AMD alles in einem Paket. Evlt. schau nochmal beim Notebookhersteller nach, ob es da andere/weitere Treiber gibt.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (20. März 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich mit den Vega-CPU-Treibern nicht aus, aber an sich hast du bei AMD alles in einem Paket. Evlt. schau nochmal beim Notebookhersteller nach, ob es da andere/weitere Treiber gibt.



Jo. Was hältst du von externen GPUs für Notebooks?
Leider stößt die vega10 stark an ihre Grenzen bei meinen 2 kleinen Spielen (Ragnarok Online & Diablo 3) gerade die fps erscheint mir etwas zäh)

Wäre da eine externe GPU eine Lösung oder besser ein anderes Notebook?


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Jo. Was hältst du von externen GPUs für Notebooks?
> Leider stößt die vega10 stark an ihre Grenzen bei meinen 2 kleinen Spielen (Ragnarok Online & Diablo 3) gerade die fps erscheint mir etwas zäh)
> 
> Wäre da eine externe GPU eine Lösung oder besser ein anderes Notebook?


Gibt es überhaupt noch externe GPUs? ^^  Was sollen die kosten?


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (20. März 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt noch externe GPUs? ^^  Was sollen die kosten?



Nja hatte gegoogelt und welche für 300+ € gefunden.
Aber ist ja eigentlich Quatsch oder?

Hab den Laptop am 10.3 bekommen, müsste ja noch im wiederuf liegen. 
Könnte ihn doch also zurück schicken noch oder?

Glaube selbst Modelle mit ner mx250 oder wie die heißen sollte mehr Power haben. 

Das hier von msi, auch von NB, dann noch mehr:

https://m.notebooksbilliger.de/msi+gl63+8sc+016+gaming+notebook+465368

Was würdest du tun?


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Nja hatte gegoogelt und welche für 300+ € gefunden.
> Aber ist ja eigentlich Quatsch oder?
> 
> Hab den Laptop am 10.3 bekommen, müsste ja noch im wiederuf liegen.
> ...



Also, sofern der Shop keine Probleme macht, würde ich widerrufen, wenn es dir wichtig ist. Es wäre halt möglich, dass die nicht alles erstatten, weil du es ne Weile benutzt und nicht nur "ausprobiert" hast.  Bei MM hab ich neulich nen LCD-TV, den ich online bestellt hatte, nach mehr als 14 Tagen in die Filiale zurückgebracht (als Kundenkarteninhaber darf man länger widerrufen) und das ganze Geld anstandslos wiederbekommen. Ich weiß nicht, wie gut oder schlecht dann Notebooksbilliger ist, falls du dort gekauft hattest.

Oder du holst Dir halt ne Xbox One Al Digital, knappe 200€, und spielst Diablo 3 dort


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (20. März 2020)

Ich hatte nunmal in der Radeon Software alle Bildverbesserer ausgeschaltet und bilde mir ein, dass die fps besser geworden sind...

Hatte nur gedacht, mein Notebook hat mich 600 gekostet, für 200 mehr bekomme ich locker +400/500% mehr Grafikleistung

Andererseits Gaming wäre dann ja immer noch nicht richtig drin. Da wäre ein PC oder eben Konsole besser das stimmt.... 

Ich guck nochmal über das We... 

Notebooksbilliger hat 14 Tage wiederuf. Ausprobieren ist wohl erlaubt. Ob da was abgezogen wird wurde mir am Telefon nicht gesagt.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (22. März 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, sofern der Shop keine Probleme macht, würde ich widerrufen, wenn es dir wichtig ist. Es wäre halt möglich, dass die nicht alles erstatten, weil du es ne Weile benutzt und nicht nur "ausprobiert" hast.  Bei MM hab ich neulich nen LCD-TV, den ich online bestellt hatte, nach mehr als 14 Tagen in die Filiale zurückgebracht (als Kundenkarteninhaber darf man länger widerrufen) und das ganze Geld anstandslos wiederbekommen. Ich weiß nicht, wie gut oder schlecht dann Notebooksbilliger ist, falls du dort gekauft hattest.
> 
> Oder du holst Dir halt ne Xbox One Al Digital, knappe 200€, und spielst Diablo 3 dort



So hab mich gegen das Notebook entschieden, hab nun alle meine kleinen games mal installiert gehabt. Selbst Diablo 3 läuft auf FullHD bei sehr reduzierten Einstellungen nur auf 35-45 fps, Tendenz sinkend da der Laptop schnell warm wird.

Und nur zum tippen/surfen ist er mir zu teuer. Dann lieber 200-300 drauflegen und eine brauchbare GPU mitbekommen für FullHD Spiele wie Diablo 3 & co

..... Schade, sonst war er sehr gut.


----------

